# Sciatica!!!!



## Saracenlad (9 Nov 2020)

Saturday 31st November washing my feet in shower when I was hit by a massive pain in my right thigh, buttock and lower back. Excruciating pain like I have never experienced. Doctor diagnosed it as Sciatica and said 2 to 6 weeks to calm it down with pain killers and rest. Anyone on here suffered the same or similar with any advice or help would be very much appreciated. Only affecting my Right side lower back, hip, buttock, thigh and knee. Dare not ride my bike which is causing me grief.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2020)

Yup, stretching does help. I've had it once and fortunately never returned. Takes time to settle so ibuprofen to reduce swelling. Hopefully it's a temporary problem, and not linked to longer term issues - slipped/bulging discs.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2020)

I had it back in 1993 and ended up needing surgery to remove the bulgy disc to avoid paralysis!
Rest, gentle exercises and I’d see a private sports physio. Heat can be useful if there’s muscle spasm too
Definitely don’t cycle


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2020)

yep....... oh ive had it alright , and i seriously hope its a one off thing for you, unlike mine,


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2020)

Yes, had it this year. You are right - unbelievably painful. When it happened it was like my brain had maxed out in terms of the pain it could describe, but started to feel very sick and unable to move or even stand due to the pain.

I took painkillers to get to sleep, I woke up in the night in excrutiating pain and had to take more in the middle of the night. This is from someone who can tell you all the times in their life that they have taken painkillers (headache aged 19, fractured rib in late 20s, knocked off bike in my 30s).

There are some NHS exercised to do for Siatica. Do them daily, even if they hurt. My understanding is that most pain is your body telling you to stop. Sciatica is a trapped nerve, so the exercises aren't working the area of pain, but moving your back around to release the nerve pressure, so keep on going no matter how much it hurts.

Also get back on your bike. Any exercise that you do regularly and therefore have strong muscles and a stable posture for is good. You need to keep your back moving and keeping muscle tone where it is already good.

The problem is that there doesn't seem to be anything that you can stop doing to prevent it happening again. I aggravated it a second time by leaning and twisting to put a bike lock on my bike. The only lesson really is that if you have put your back under a bit of stress (lifting, riding up steep hills), be very, very careful for the next few days and don't do any back twists for any reason at all.


----------



## kynikos (9 Nov 2020)

I used to sffer from it, intermittently but painfully. I tried various traditional methods all to no effect (it lasted a weeks before clearing up and the only thing to alleviate the symptoms was painkillers).
Several years ago, when it was coming on again, I tried acupuncture. It gave immediate relief and, after three sessions, was gone. I've not had it since.


----------



## snorri (9 Nov 2020)

I had the stabbing leg pains, these were diagnosed as sciatica by a GP who referred me for physiotherapy. I had a few sessions which seemed to help but did not clear the problem. I met up with a retired GP friend who gave me a book which gave instructions relating to posture and stretching, the curvature of the lower spine seemed to be an important part(lordosis). I followed the simple exercises in the book and that cleared the problem quite quickly. I still do the exercises almost subconsciously, stretching up to touch the ceiling, shoulders back, chest out and increasing the inward curve of the lower spine.
Good Luck!


----------



## Twilkes (9 Nov 2020)

I've never been diagnosed with sciatica but quite a few times in my life I've had pain similar to what you describe, small of the back down the leg, in some cases I couldn't even stand up, on one occasion when we didn't know what it was I got taken to hospital by ambulance because my friend couldn't pick me up to take me to the car (the local GP told us to call an ambulance because they didn't want to organise a home visit but that's by the by...)

It was a muscle spasm, where the muscle locks tight and grips down on everything around it including the nerves which is why it hurts so much, and why it just suddenly comes on. When I think back, each time I've had it I've been in a leaning forward/sitting forward position for a fairly long time, or repeatedly - one time was at a music festival where I was sitting on the ground with my back and legs pretty much at right angles, and my muscles obviously couldn't take that position for long; the spasm didn't kick in until the next morning though.

Painful for anything from a few hours to a few days, and really sore for maybe a couple of weeks after that. I could walk after a day or two, but if my lower back went slightly out of position I got a shot of pain right down my leg again. Physio told me to stop being a wimp and the more active I could be the quicker it would right itself, which was tough but true.

It's a cliché but yoga etc really helps - I really noticed the difference when I did it once a week for a few years, and then noticed the difference again when I stopped. Ironically, riding a road bike really helps it, as it seems to exercise my lower back muscles meaning they're less prone to being strained when doing other things.

Or it could be sciatica.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2020)

Saracenlad said:


> Saturday 31st November washing my feet in shower when I was hit by a massive pain in my right thigh, buttock and lower back. Excruciating pain like I have never experienced. Doctor diagnosed it as Sciatica and said 2 to 6 weeks to calm it down with pain killers and rest. Anyone on here suffered the same or similar with any advice or help would be very much appreciated. Only affecting my Right side lower back, hip, buttock, thigh and knee. Dare not ride my bike which is causing me grief.


Since when does November have 31 days...we're only on the 9th  (or Halloween, Sat 31st October )

The exercise that helps me most for low back pain is lying on floor and pulling each knee to chest in turn, holding for 20-30 secs


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

vickster said:


> I had it back in 1993 and ended up needing surgery to remove the bulgy disc to avoid paralysis!


This is what concerns me. I've had two episodes......one over 10 years ago down left side then 3 years ago after stupidly doing heavy lifting down right side. Both times have left numbness in parts of my legs and feet and I feel my leg strength has declined badly the last couple of years. An MRI around 5 years ago showed 2 herniated lumbar discs as well. My own, now retired doctor says avoid back surgery if at all possible but I'm beginning to think it's maybe required, although maybe not in the current climate!

Sorry for hijacking the thread slightly, but just to show it doesn't always resolve as quickly as you would like.


----------



## Saracenlad (9 Nov 2020)

Thanks for all of that. Really appreciate it. My post should have read 31st October of course.


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2020)

@Mo1959 seriously, give surgery i lot of thought, only as a last resort, my tale is well documented on here


----------



## Cambram (9 Nov 2020)

I have had it. It certainly hurts. I went to the GP who gave me some painkillers and advised physiotherapy. I went to the recommended chap who "manipulated" me and only stopped when I shouted at him. He asked if I wanted another appointment and I somehow politely refused. A friend of the wife suggested a local woman who seems to treat all of the local golf club members with aches and pains. A bit of gentle manipulation, heat treatment and about 5 acupuncture needles was applied. I had a second similar treatment and there was a noticeable improvement. I asked should I book another treatment and she said "no, it should improve now".
She advised walking, so, being near the Peak District I started to explore the local hills. It has never come back.
What works for one person doesn't always work for someone else. Hope it gets better.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what concerns me. I've had two episodes......one over 10 years ago down left side then 3 years ago after stupidly doing heavy lifting down right side. Both times have left numbness in parts of my legs and feet and I feel my leg strength has declined badly the last couple of years. An MRI around 5 years ago showed 2 herniated lumbar discs as well. My own, now retired doctor says avoid back surgery if at all possible but I'm beginning to think it's maybe required, although maybe not in the current climate!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread slightly, but just to show it doesn't always resolve as quickly as you would like.


I was only 20 at the time, hence the need to act surgically. Lots of red flags. The back of my leg has had altered sensation since then but no other ongoing symptoms. Just feels a bit odd when massaged or being deforested with a razor 

I was having pain and issues and had a full back and neck MR scan and nerve conduction around 2 years ago, the neurosurgeon I saw then (extremely expert on matters spine) was impressed that there was minimal lasting damage or scar tissue, just wear and tear consistent with my age.
Acupunture (dry needling) always works really well for muscle spasm for me
If you do consider a surgical opinion, definitely see a spinal neurosurgeon, not an orthopaedic surgeon


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2020)

A physio cured mine. After several - excruciating - sessions he was able to manipulate the nerve to a fractionally different position. Aside from the occasuonal slight twinge he fixed it completely.


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2020)

I was told that in most people the sciatic nerve runs at the side of a muscle called the piriformis muscle in your buttock , some , me included , the nerve runs through it instead of alongside it , if the muscle tenses for any reason it squeezes the sciatic nerve, i was told this by my physio who gave me an exercise to do using a golf ball and a hard surface, similar to the link below.
I am not suggesting you do this without being told by a medical professional but i got some relief from the pain using it. and yes it hurts to do it but its a good hurt if you know what i mean.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVCMzPJa8eY


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Nov 2020)

I have found the times I have suffered with Sciatica that going back to lifting weights and doing squats sorts me out-I don't know why but it does. I don't suffer with debilitating pain just numb lower back and glute discomfort.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> I have found the times I have suffered with Sciatica that going back to lifting weights and doing squats sorts me out-I don't know why but it does. I don't suffer with debilitating pain just numb lower back and glute discomfort.


I think it is the concept of doing something that you are experienced, comfortable and strong at. Gets your back moving, but in your case, doesn't put anything under strain. If you dont' do weights and squats normally, sounds like a bad idea.

For me, hunched over a set of drop handlebars peddling furiously on the flat, or out of the saddle dancing up a hill is where I have spent a good chunk of the last 10 years of my life. Which is probably why when the pain was at its worst, this was the only thing which gave me any relief.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2020)

I couldn’t even step off a kerb without agony when I had it before the surgery. No way I could have got a leg over a bike even if I’d been a regular cyclist back then (I wasn’t)


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2020)

if you can get down & up again, in the tub, you might try sitting to wash your feet


----------



## DCBassman (9 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> yep....... oh ive had it alright , and i seriously hope its a one off thing for you, unlike mine,


This, from me too!


----------



## acuna_read (9 Nov 2020)

Go and get a referral (some local authorities allow you to self refer now) or see a private physio as others have mentioned. Everybody is different but as a general rule exercise is the way forward, consult a physio (NHS or private) for this though. Depending on pain levels try and get moving and remember pain doesn't always mean damage. Just had a quick look and found this which is a good guide, but as said definitely consult a physio. https://www.southtees.nhs.uk/content/uploads/ST1112-Sciatica-Booklet.pdf

Hope the pain gets better soon


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2020)

I don't think many NHS physios are doing much F-F / hands on if anything (other than in patients/post op). 
You really need someone to actually examine you if at all possible, so private is probably the way to go (if you've not seen someone before, you may have to do a virtual Zoom type consult first, but certainly request face to face)


----------



## Saracenlad (9 Nov 2020)

Thank you all so much. Great help there. I did my first ride this afternoon; 4 mile loop from home using low gears and a steady pace. No after effects. Bit more tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (21 Nov 2020)

I've had two bouts of this and agree it is excruciating and extremely debilitating. The thing that helped ease it for me was a Youtube video demonstrating this exercise - sit upright in a chair and fold one leg so your foot is resting on the other knee. Push down gently on the knee of the bent leg (i.e. the leg whose foot is resting on your knee). Do this gently a few times, alternating legs. Don't force it and stop if the pain increases. Really hope you get better soon.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Nov 2020)

GlamorganGuy said:


> I've had two bouts of this and agree it is excruciating and extremely debilitating. The thing that helped ease it for me was a Youtube video demonstrating this exercise - sit upright in a chair and fold one leg so your foot is resting on the other knee. Push down gently on the knee of the bent leg (i.e. the leg whose foot is resting on your knee). Do this gently a few times, alternating legs. Don't force it and stop if the pain increases. Really hope you get better soon.



This is a bit like a yoga move which we recommend for relieving sciatica. 

The nerve runs through the sciatic joint on the back of the sacrum. 

Anything that compresses or narrows this area will have a tendency to cause sciatica. 

Sitting for long periods on bad chairs, and driving are key culprits. 

As is stamping down on something like a digging spade. 

Also walking with your feet turned out at ten to two, can narrow that area of the lower back. 

It can be alleviated with exercises, but professional show and tell us best. 

Tricky just now, but definitely worth seeking help when you can.


----------



## steven1988 (21 Nov 2020)

Yep, every day at the minute, i should have had a discectomy in May that was cancelled and is still waiting to be rearranged. Ironically due to how the disc is pressing on my spinal cord the only time i'm not in pain is when i am on the bike. 

Hopefully the surgery will sort it


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2020)

steven1988 said:


> Hopefully the surgery will sort it



I honestly hope you get better results than i did


----------



## Venod (22 Nov 2020)

A bit late to this thread, but I had a bout of Sciatica last year, could hardly get out off bed, off the bike for a month, normal over the counter painkillers had no effect, so got some Cocodamol on prescription which did ease things a bit but the constipation side effects are terrible.
I had a session at a chiropractor for a bit of manipulation, he thought it would clear up quickly post manipulation and said the pain in my shins would be the last to go, he was right.
In an attempt not to replicate the condition I do daily sciatica specific stretching, prior to doing the stretching after a long ride I sometimes had back pain and found it hard to straigten up, that has now dissapeared, so a bonus.


----------



## steven1988 (22 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> I honestly hope you get better results than i did



I was looking for your story last night but couldn't find it. What happened @roadrash


----------



## Mark pallister (22 Nov 2020)

Saracenlad said:


> Saturday 31st November washing my feet in shower when I was hit by a massive pain in my right thigh, buttock and lower back. Excruciating pain like I have never experienced. Doctor diagnosed it as Sciatica and said 2 to 6 weeks to calm it down with pain killers and rest. Anyone on here suffered the same or similar with any advice or help would be very much appreciated. Only affecting my Right side lower back, hip, buttock, thigh and knee. Dare not ride my bike which is causing me grief.


Yep I always used to get in when my bad back subsided
made a big effort to improve my posture whilst sitting and driving 
lost a couple of stone and regular walking ,lots of cycling usually 150 to 200 mls a week and stretching have cured back and sciatica 
oh and I retired as well


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2020)

@steven1988 here it is.. (1) There is light at the end of the tunnel | CycleChat Cycling Forum didnt get the expected relief from the op , still i pain more or less constant and still on the fentanyl patches. i often say i wish i never bothered having the op, but then again who knows what would have happened if i hadn't .


----------



## steven1988 (22 Dec 2020)

roadrash said:


> I honestly hope you get better results than i did



Looks like I'll find out in 3 weeks booked in for 19th of Jan


----------



## roadrash (22 Dec 2020)

what are you having done is it a single discectomy or anything more


----------



## steven1988 (22 Dec 2020)

roadrash said:


> what are you having done is it a single discectomy or anything more


Single disc at L5 S1


----------



## Saracenlad (23 Dec 2020)

Just thought I would give you an update on my Sciatica situation:- It lasted about 3 weeks and I am certain that getting back on the bike and riding short distances (5-6 miles) helped. The stretching exercises I am still doing also helped. Sorry to hear that some of you have had this a lot worse that I have. I do hope that operations and other treatments get you all through this. My mobility is just about back to normal but I am much more conscious about my movements. Thank you all and have a good and SAFE Christmas.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2020)

steven1988 said:


> Single disc at L5 S1


Good luck. I had that done in 1993, not had any serious recurrence of sciatica since and an MRI a couple of years ago didn’t show any long lasting ill effects.
They do discectomy keyhole now I think, I have a big scar!
Follow the surgeon and physio instructions to the letter especially regarding rest


----------



## newfhouse (2 Apr 2021)

This has been an interesting thread to read.

I started getting usually fairly mild sciatica a couple of years ago, with a wandering pain usually in my right hamstring, sometimes moving down to my calf. YouTube sourced stretches usually reduce the intensity, and cycling seemed to help, at least while on the bike. I had learned to live with it, I guess. During the last year I haven’t been riding to work very often and despite good intentions my pretend commutes on the bike were only on particularly sunny days. I did start running for the first time in my life and came to enjoy it. It felt as if it reduced the incidence of my sciatica. I still somehow managed to gain 4 kg during lockdown.

Just under four weeks ago I had bad back pain all through the night, for no obvious reason. In the morning I couldn’t stand but managed to fall out of bed and crawl to the bathroom in absolute agony. My left buttock and thigh were on fire - I’ve only known pain of that intensity once before, and that was a kidney stone. I simply couldn’t move without crying with pain. Despite my initial protestations, after a couple of hours face down on the floor we realised that it wasn’t improving and my wife phoned for an ambulance. With morphine and a whole cylinder of entonox they got me to hospital, where I was MRI’d and stayed for three days. There was no treatment other than pain relief but on the third day I was able to stand and shuffle about. The diagnosis was a bulge at L3 - L4 and a bigger prolapse at L4 - L5. I was sent away with Naproxen and Pregabalin, which I’m still taking.

Since then I have improved, but I’m still not back to where I was. I was given an exercise leaflet by my GP practice, very similar to what I had been used to doing for my milder sciatica. There’s a constant numbness and pins and needles down my left leg, all the way to my toes. When I walk it increases in intensity after about ten minutes, to the point where I lose feeling in my ankle. I have fallen over a couple of times on uneven ground while walking the dog. I’ve been on the bike a few times, once on a 5 km round trip to be jabbed, and some twenty minute sessions on the turbo. After about five minutes I think my right leg is doing all the work as I can’t feel much from my left.

Yesterday I had a follow up appointment with the orthopaedics team at the hospital. They gave me what I presume to be the three standard options.

1. Physio and drugs for the rest of my life. It probably won't change my numb left leg much but might stop things getting worse if I'm lucky. Risk free.
2. Steroid injection into the affected joint. Intended to reduce inflammation, maybe 3 to 6 months relief before needing another one, if it works at all. Low risk of making things worse.
3. Discectomy surgery. 80% chance of fixing the problem, 1% chance of making things worse, right up to possible paralysis.

I was disappointed that there was no advice about what was best for me, just a chat about risks. I was asked to choose one option there and then, so I chose the injection to start with. It seemed odd that the decision was entirely in my hands - they’re supposed to be the experts. When I was in A&E the doctor said if I was offered surgery I should go for it, but I don’t know how much weight to give to his thoughts.

I’m keen to learn of other experiences, from here and elsewhere. I’m aware that CC has a large cohort of middle aged cyclists, many of whom will be similar to me I guess. I’m just feeling a bit lost and concerned about my future to be honest. I had hoped to give up full time work in the next five years - I’m 58 next week - and had planned for it to be an active retirement. Now I’m not so sure.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> 3. Discectomy surgery. 80% chance of fixing the problem, 1% chance of making things worse, right up to possible paralysis.


This is actually the best option, in my opinion. If the discs can just be trimmed away, and there are no other problems like cord stenosis, then this is always touted as the best all-rounder. If, for any reason, you ever need more heavyweight surgery (decompression, fusion, other spinal bone work), then it's a trickier call.


----------



## newfhouse (2 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> in my opinion


Thanks for responding. Do you mind if I ask what’s brought you to that opinion?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> This has been an interesting thread to read.
> 
> I started getting usually fairly mild sciatica a couple of years ago, with a wandering pain usually in my right hamstring, sometimes moving down to my calf. YouTube sourced stretches usually reduce the intensity, and cycling seemed to help, at least while on the bike. I had learned to live with it, I guess. During the last year I haven’t been riding to work very often and despite good intentions my pretend commutes on the bike we’re only on particularly sunny days. I did start running for the first time in my life and came to enjoy it. It felt as if it reduced the incidence of my sciatica. I still somehow managed to gain 4 kg during lockdown.
> 
> ...


You sound very similar to me. Left leg about 12 years ago still has numbness, right leg even worse 3 years ago. Like you, crawling about in tears it was so sore. I just put up with it the best I can as a doctor friend I follow on Strava says back surgery should be the absolute last option and doesn't always work and could end up worse. I also have less leg strength which is the most annoying thing. I still jog and cycle but speeds and distances are declining.

Be interested to hear how you progress.


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Apr 2021)

I’m in my thirties and wake up daily with back pain that remains throughout the day I am been tested for rheumatoid arthritis which is inflammation of joints based but what I think is more likely the case and similar to sciatica is a condition called ankylosis spondylitis which I am also been tested for. I have been given some exercises to stretch out the calves and buttocks to release the hips and some core exercises to strengthen the core in the meantime while I await the results. I’m not sure what the treatment will be after diagnosis, anyone got this?


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> 2. Steroid injection into the affected joint. Intended to reduce inflammation, maybe 3 to 6 months relief before needing another one, if it works at all. Low risk of making things worse.


My other half suffered with back pain for about a year before being referred to a specialist for MRI etc. She took this option as a ‘try it and see’ before surgery. The injection gave relief, and the pain never came back probably because the swelling was reduced and the pain relieved enough for things to return to something like normal. Apart from an occasional thing it hasn’t come back.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2021)

Personally I would go for the discectomy, it can be done via keyhole surgery , i would seriously think again if any other work was involved (see here for my reasons There is light at the end of the tunnel | CycleChat Cycling Forum ) , you have my sympathy , it is horrible when the numbness hits you.


----------



## Beebo (2 Apr 2021)

Here is my 2 pence worth based on my father-in-laws experience of spinal surgery, which helped for about 5 years then relapsed. His odds of success/failure were worse than yours. 
Go for option 2 and see how you feel. 
Option 3 will still be available if you need it at a later date. But option 3 is probably a one time only treatment, there is nothing beyond option 3.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2021)

I had a discectomy in 1993, crippling sciatica and was at risk of paralysis aged 21. I’ve not had serious issues since, but the back of my left leg has some numbness. No keyhole option back then, I have a 6” scar

If the injection and physio don’t work, before surgery, I’d get a second opinion from a neurosurgeon if you can (you’ll probably need to go private). There’s an excellent one specialised in spines at St George’s with a private practice


----------



## newfhouse (2 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I had a discectomy in 1993, crippling sciatica and was at risk of paralysis aged 21. I’ve not had serious issues since, but the back of my left leg has some numbness. No keyhole option back then, I have a 6” scar
> 
> If the injection and physio don’t work, before surgery, I’d get a second opinion from a neurosurgeon if you can (you’ll probably need to go private). There’s an excellent one specialised in spines at St George’s with a private practice


Thanks. They did say I may have to go to St George’s - I was seen at Mayday.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Thanks. They did say I may have to go to St George’s - I was seen at Mayday.


Think injections more likely done by an anaesthetist though?

His private practice is at St Anthony’s and Parkside


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2021)

I found the steroid injections only gave relief for a few days at most. obviously everyone is different , may work fine for you.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Thanks for responding. Do you mind if I ask what’s brought you to that opinion?


Considerable experience. The injections can work well, in my case I got a good few months out of it. But it only worked once. 
Surgery: discectomy (stupid name, they trim the disc, not remove it) is by far the simplest of the decompression ops, and simpler is better with spines, and indeed with most things. I only wish my spine (made of particularly crumbly cheese) had allowed such simple ops...
Whichever way you go, get your core strength up as much as possible, to lessen the strain on your lower spine.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Whichever way you go, get your core strength up as much as possible, to lessen the strain on your lower spine.


This is the one consistent piece of advice I’ve had. I wish I’d taken it twenty years ago...


----------



## DCBassman (3 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> This is the one consistent piece of advice I’ve had. I wish I’d taken it twenty years ago...


It really matters, and I'm regretting not doing so on a daily basis.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> It really matters, and I'm regretting not doing so on a daily basis.




same here


----------



## Once a Wheeler (3 Apr 2021)

My symptoms were milder than yours but the cure was simple and immediate — I stopped carrying my keys in my back pocket.


----------



## steven1988 (4 Apr 2021)

newfhouse said:


> This has been an interesting thread to read.
> 
> I started getting usually fairly mild sciatica a couple of years ago, with a wandering pain usually in my right hamstring, sometimes moving down to my calf. YouTube sourced stretches usually reduce the intensity, and cycling seemed to help, at least while on the bike. I had learned to live with it, I guess. During the last year I haven’t been riding to work very often and despite good intentions my pretend commutes on the bike were only on particularly sunny days. I did start running for the first time in my life and came to enjoy it. It felt as if it reduced the incidence of my sciatica. I still somehow managed to gain 4 kg during lockdown.
> 
> ...



I was never offered Steroid injections, i had one session of physio where she said to me "there is nothing we can do, off you go to the hospital" 

That was December 2019, i was then scheduled for surgery the day after the world stopped, first time. Which obviously got cancelled. I finally had my operation January 2021, some 3 months later i still get pain from doing to much, according to the physio its down to how long the nerve was trapped, and how long it will take to fully settle down. 

Knowing what i know now and if i had your choice i'd take the disceptomy god knows what my nerve would be like if it was left any longer.


----------

